# LGB Track Prices - Where to sell



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all
I have an incredible amount of LGB track and switches that I would like to sell. Most of it is in 6' sections and wide curves with many of the largest switches. I will do an inventory this week. That said, where are most people selling track these days? FaceBook marketplace? 

Any idea on prices people are asking for on essentially new LGB track (most unused but the boxes show wear from moving)? This track was mostly purchased between 2001 and 2006. 

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

always check ebay, completed sales for the "going" price.

Sell on one of the facebook sites, no selling charges

(search for "G Scale Swan and Shop" when on facebook)

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> (search for "G Scale Swan and Shop" when on facebook)


(Er, that would be "G scale Swap & Shop.) 

I don't recommend FB Marketplace except as an additional place to have your items listed. Your post won't show on the special G scale groups, and when you tell FB to post it there, it doesn't always show the text of your post as well. As Greg says, FB Swap & Shop is good - there are 10,000 members buying and sellng with no fees. But stay away from special Facebook services - I am seeing complaints about Facebook payments?

General rule of thumb for plain track seems to be $3-$5/ft.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete's right (on both counts ha ha "swan" indeed!)

I found when I posted something for sale, somehow it "leaked" into the FB marketplace, but as he says, post to the FB groups directly, I found 3 of them. These are the official names of the groups...

G Scale Swap and Shop
G Scale and Large Scale Model Trains Marketplace
G Gauge Buy, Sell, Trade, Auction

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB made 4 foot assembled track, and 5 foot flex track. I have never seen 6 foot LGB track.


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> LGB made 4 foot assembled track, and 5 foot flex track. I have never seen 6 foot LGB track.


Sorry.. you are right Dan, I meant 4'


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 17, 2016)

fsts2k said:


> Hello all
> I have an incredible amount of LGB track and switches that I would like to sell. Most of it is in 6' sections and wide curves with many of the largest switches. I will do an inventory this week. That said, where are most people selling track these days? FaceBook marketplace?
> 
> Any idea on prices people are asking for on essentially new LGB track (most unused but the boxes show wear from moving)? This track was mostly purchased between 2001 and 2006.
> ...


Kevin, please contact me in private messages, my club needs more track and long switches.


----------

